# day 3 transfer



## Budgie Girl (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi,
I have just had my first icsi cycle and had 2 ebryos transfered they were both 6 cell on day 3 but having read a lot of diaries on here I think they should have been 8 cell I am now worried that mine are not developing like they should can you tell me if 6 cell on day 3 is ok also my clinic does not grade them is this normal.
thanks for your help
Lesey x


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Budgie Girl said:


> Hi,
> I have just had my first icsi cycle and had 2 ebryos transfered they were both 6 cell on day 3 but having read a lot of diaries on here I think they should have been 8 cell I am now worried that mine are not developing like they should can you tell me if 6 cell on day 3 is ok also my clinic does not grade them is this normal.
> thanks for your help
> Lesey x


Hello Lesey,

We normally say 6-8 cells in fine for Day three. If there is a group to choose from then an 8-cell would be chosen in preference to a 6-cell but remember the embryo stage is related to time of fertilisation and embryo transfer.

Best wishes


----------

